# Sig 556 Rebate Offer



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I posted this in the Sig thread and thought I would post it here also. Great deal.

Sig is offering a $300 rebate on the Sig 556 if purchased by 8 March 2010.

Here is the link for more info. http://www.sigsauer.com/CustomerService/556rebate.aspx


----------

